# Lotus Notes-Leute hier?



## zeromancer (5. November 2003)

Hallöchen!

Ist jetzt kein direkter Hilferuf, eher Neugier.
Sind hier unter Euch Lotus Notes/Domino Spezis?

Würde mich interessieren, bin selbst IBM Certified Lotus Instructor, und es wäre doch klasse, wenn dieses ohnehin schon geniale Board auch für unsereins Exoten ein Anlaufpunkt wäre 

Beste Grüße
Zero


----------



## zeromancer (16. November 2003)

hmmm anscheinend bin ich gaaaanz alleine hier...


----------



## noopen (11. Dezember 2003)

ja, scheint mir auch so, suche schon die ganze Zeit verzweifelt nach Antworten in diesem Bereich aber komme nicht vorran! :sad: 

Kann ich denn von einem Spezi n paar Infos bekommen? Würd mich auch gern näher in die Sache vertiefen, hab einige Berichte gelesen und das klingt schon gut.


LG noopen


----------



## Christoph (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich bin mit der Benutzung von Notes genug gefordert


----------



## noopen (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich hatte Lotus Notes in der Arbiet, war echt schön, nur hier hab ichs nicht...
Da kommt mal wieder hinzu, das ich ziehmlich blöd bin, und es nicht geschaft hab, mehrere eMails für einen Platz einzurichten :-(   :-(


----------



## Bypass41 (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

Was gibt es denn für Fragen oder Probleme? Ich könnte mal meine Notes-Spezis fragen.


----------



## noopen (11. Dezember 2003)

Hoi!
Das wäre natürlich super! 

Ich hab hier schonmal ein Posting gemacht, und das lautete wie folgt:

Ich soll eine Webseite erstellen auf einem Lotus Domino Umfeld.
Nun wurde mir etwas gesagt mit von wegen, hier sollte kein oder geht auch kein normales Webdesign mit den einzelnen Seiten...!

Die haben mich ganz schön vor den Kopf gestossen, meine ganzen schönen Formulare ( und PHP) und so weiter, kann ich alles vergessen (obwohl ich wo mal läuten hörte das PHP trotzdem geht)

Und, naja, was heisst das jetzt genau?
Kann mir vielleicht jeman einen Tipp geben was da zu beachten ist oder was das heisst, wie ich das anstell usw.

Wär wirklich dankbar dafür.
Im Web bin ich leider auf noch nichts weiter gestossen.

btw:
Ich muss auf diesem Lotus Domino Umfeld ein Internet und ein Intranet erstellen.

INTERNET
Einmal ne "normale" Webseite 

INTRANET
zum andern ein Trainingszentrum (für Seminare usw., zur Anmeldung mit automatischer Absage bei Unterbelegung einige Tage im vorraus; Seminarangebote müssen sich von berechtigten Personen einstellen lassen...) und ein Forum.
 
jo, so in etwa...?
Ich hoffe ist nicht zu verwirrend, denke oftmals anders als die meisten menschen  



LG noopen


----------



## noopen (11. Dezember 2003)

ah, ok, jetzt les ich erst Notes-Spezis *mirannenkopphau* aber vielleicht gehts ja doch  

danke auf jeden fall schonmal im vorraus

LG noopen


----------



## zeromancer (21. Dezember 2003)

Ups ich lese zu wenig meine selbst initiierten Beiträge 

@noopen: Du kannst PHP mit Domino laufen lassen, Du musst nur deine API entsprechend richtig installieren und Dir von Deinem Domino Administrator die API im Serverdokument des Servers einrichten lassen - der weiss schon, wie das geht.

Aber im Prinzip brauchst Du PHP nicht, wenn Du Domino hast, denn das Kerneinsatzgebiet von Domino ist die Datenbank. Bei Notes ist alles eine Datenbank (bzw. mehrere), mit denen man hervorragend dynamische Inhalte darstellen kann. Weltweit nutzen über 60 Mio. User Lotus Notes/Domino, wohl aber meistens nur zum Messaging, das eigentlich Potenzial dieses Systems liegt meistens brach.

Ein guter Anlaufpunkt wäre http://www.notes.net die offizielle Developer Domain von IBM Lotus Domino. Schau mal nach Redbooks mit entsprechenden Themen.

Um welches Release geht es denn bei Dir? R4, R5 oder gar Version 6 (bitte nicht "R6" nennen  )?

Um mal einen Überblick über das Entwickler-Curriculum zu geben:

R5 Application Developer:

- Domino Designer Fundamentals (Grundlagen der Entwicklung mit Domino)
- Application Security & Workflow (Einführung in die Sicherheitsmechanismen)
- Application Architecture (weiterführende Themen)

- WebApplication Development
- Lotusscript
- Javascript mit Domino
- Java mit Domino Applikationen (super Thema!)

ND6 Curriculum:

- Foundation Skills (Einführung)
- Intermediate Skills (Aufbau)
- WebApplication Development / Sametime

und viele weitere Themen u.a. zur Systemadministration.

Mal ein Tipp für Seminarübersichten:

http://www.lotus.com/services/education.nsf/wdocs/certificationhomepage/

oder 

http://www.groupsphere.de
*mal ein wenig für uns Werbung mach* 

@All: sicher bin ich nicht allwissend, aber so wie ich das sehe, einer der wenigen, die sich mit Notes/Domino etwas mehr auskennen, als nur Mails und Termine damit zu verwalten - also nicht scheuen, ruhig auch mal nen Thread hierzu erstellen oder PN schicken. Ich kann aber sagen, dass es wirklich eine Zeit dauert, bis man einen groben Überblick aller Themen und Einsatzgebiete hat. Ich mache Notes seit Anfang 2000 und arbeite auch als IBM Certified Advanced Instructor, d.h. ich bringe anderen Notes bei und realisieren Projekte damit, Schwerpunkt ist allerdings die Entwicklung, die Administration reicht für den "Hausgebrauch" und für ein paar Troubleshootings.

Zum Problem mit den mehrfachen Mailkonten in Notes: nichts leichter als das, man muss es aber wissen - nur durch Ausprobieren bekommt man es nicht hin, wie so vieles unter Notes. Man hasst es oder man liebt es - ich bin mir aber selbst nach 4 Jahren noch nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Giftzwerg (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi @ll.

Ich meld mich auch mal. Bin zwar sicher lange kein Spezi wie zeromancer, aber ich bin kräftig am Lernen, weil ich bei mir in der Firma bald wieder in der  Programmierung mit Domino eingesetzt bin und da freue ich mich schon richtig drauf. 
Ich gehör wahrscheinlich auch zu den wenigen, die finden, dass Notes ein wirklich gutes Programm mit ein paar Macken und Schönheitsfehlern ist.  
Falls es jemand interessiert: Ich arbeite momentan mit Notes R5 (um genau zu sein 5.0.9a). Bald wird aber auf Notes 6 umgestellt.

so, genug gemeldet fürs erste *g*


----------



## zeromancer (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Giftzwerg _
> *Falls es jemand interessiert: Ich arbeite momentan mit Notes R5 (um genau zu sein 5.0.9a). Bald wird aber auf Notes 6 umgestellt.*



Hi auch! 
Freut mich, mal jemanden aus dem exotischen Notes-Reich zu lesen 
5.09a = gute Wahl, allersdings solltet Ihr schnell auf die 5.0.13 umsteigen, sobald diese im Januar rauskommt, denn die 9a enthält doch teilweise recht krasse Sicherheitslücken und Bugs. Finger weg von dern 5.0.10 und 11, gerade auf Serverseite teilweise neue Lücken.
Als 6er Version empfehle ich persönlich die 6.03 bzw. 6.5 - ich warte aber auch schon gespannt auf die 6.51, die ebenfalls im Januar auf deutsch erscheinen wird. Bei beiden 6.5ern ist allerdings immernoch abzuwarten, wann Sametime in der 6er Version erscheint, damit man es auch auf einem 6er Server einsetzen kann - bisher geht das mit der 3.x nicht.



> Bin zwar sicher lange kein Spezi wie zeromancer, aber ich bin kräftig am Lernen



Was ist nicht, kann ja noch werden 

In diesem Sinne - TAKE IT EASY - Notes


----------



## Giftzwerg (31. Dezember 2003)

naja, in der Firma sind knappe 5.000 Beschäftigte allein an meinem Standort (alle anderen in der Welt mal nicht mitgerechnet). Die haben zwar nicht alle ne Noteslizenz, aber kannst dir ja ausrechnen, wie lange das dauert, da umzustellen. Ich glaub irgendwio auf unseren servern haben wir auch die 5.0.12 rumliegen. Die könnte ich mal installieren. Und auf Notes 6 wollen wir schon seit ein paar Monaten umstellen... 
Aber du kennst das ja sicher (weil IBM is ja auch nicht gerade eine kleine Firma *g*), wenn man dann umstellen will, kommt entweder dem Rechenzentrum oder dem PC - Benutzerservice was dazwischen... Und ausserdem braucht man jemaden, der in der Firma rumläuft und das macht... Aber ich will eh mal die 6er Version haben und ich glaub wenn ich nächstes Jahr nachm Urlaub wieder in der Firma bin, werde ich mir die mal besorgen ;-)

Und an die Bugs hab ich mich schon gewöhnt.... Wenn man z.B. im Replikator einstellt, dass zwischen 00:00-24:00 repliziert werden soll, dann dieser schöne rote Bildschirm..... Wo kann man eigentlich die 6er Version als Privatperson herbekommen, ohne sich bei IBM zu registrieren? Ich würde mir die nämlich gerne mal daheim genauer anschauen. Hab da nämlich nur mal ein paar Screenshots gesehen und mehr nicht.

edit: gegen die bugs und Abstürze gibts doch von IBM ein schönes Programm: Killnotes. Das kennste doch sicher ;-) So spart man sich z.B. den Neustart, weil mal wieder die Desktopdatei nicht geöffnet werden kann...


----------



## zeromancer (31. Dezember 2003)

lol.... ohne Killnotes geht gar nix  

Naja ich denke mal, bei so vielen Usern/Lizenzen bei Euch, dass Ihr schon so ein Value Partner seid oder? Da kann man kostenlos Versionen über den Business Partner Zugang erhalten (Partnerworld for Software). Daher haben wir unsere immer (wir sind Advanced Business Partner und LAEC/ECIS).

Zu 24:00 - das kennt Notes nicht, versuche doch einfach mal 0:00 - 23:59 - dann gehts.


----------



## Giftzwerg (31. Dezember 2003)

puh, was für ne Lizenz wir haben weiss ich nicht... Will halt auch nicht unbedingt die Version aus der Arbeit heimmitnehmen. Und von unserem install-Laufwerk kann ich se net brennen, weil ich keinen Brenner im Rechner hab (finde ich zwar Schwachsinn bei Programmierern, aber naja) und von meinen nächsten Kollegen hat auch keiner einen...
Naja, dann muss ich mal ins Rechenzentrum gehen, die haben einen Brenn - PC. Mal schauen ob die mich da ran lassen *g*

Aber soweit ich weiss (das hat mir mal einer von der Notestruppe erzählt) kriegen wir immer automatisch die neueste Version, also könnte das so eine Valuelizenz sein.


----------



## sdh (13. Januar 2004)

*Notes Rubrik bei tutorial.de?*

Hallo, 

ich bin zwar erst neu hier, aber denke es gibt keine wirkliche Lotus Notes Rubrik hier im Portal? 

Wäre doch mal nen Anreiz an die Betreiber ein solches einzurichten, oder spricht da etwas gegen?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## zeromancer (15. Januar 2004)

*Gute Idee!*

Das wäre nicht schlecht, zumal die Lotus Knowledge Base zuweilen ein wenig überladen ist und man schnell den Überblick verliert. Außerdem haben nicht alle Notes-User darauf Zugriff.

Also:
An alle Verantwortlichen von tutorials.de: Überdenkt doch mal den Vorschlag von sdh. Würde mich auch als freiwillig als Mod melden


----------



## kfi (19. Januar 2004)

*Reaktion auf Events aus Windowsprogrammen*

Hi zeromancer,

kann unter Notes 6.03 (Script Lanuage) auf Events aus Windowsprogrammen reagiert werden?

Mein Problem:

Ein Windowsprogramm wird aus Notes heraus aufgerufen und damit gearbeitet. Dabei fordert das Windowsprg. neue Daten aus einer Domino-DB dynamisch über Events (Visual Basic) an.
z.B der Rabatt einer Produktgruppe die im Windowsprg. gewählt wurde.


----------



## zeromancer (19. Januar 2004)

Und wo genau liegt das Problem?
Noch was: ich schlage Dir vor, dafür einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen - sieht besser aus...


----------



## Gatochico (19. Januar 2004)

*Tutorial fuer Lotus Domino Designer*

Hallo !
Ich moechte Domino Designer zum ersten Mal benutzen und waere ser gluecklich wenn ich Zugang fuer ein Beginner´s Tutorial  haette. Meine Tastatur hat leider keine Doppelpunkte auf Umlaut, weil ich in Spanisch sprechender Welt lebe (Chile in Suedamerika).
Die Online Manuals der IBM habe ich schon gelesen, aber ich komme nicht dazu die Programmierung anzufangen.
Besten Dank fuer jeden moeglichen Hinweis !


----------



## zeromancer (20. Januar 2004)

Hi Gatochico!

Welch Freude, doch mal jemanden von fern hier zu lesen!
Zuerst einmal: Respekt, dass Du Dich dazu durchgerungen hast, in Domino zu entwickeln. Es kann die reine Freude, manchmal aber auch die Hölle sein, mit diesem System zu arbeiten.
Wenn Du ganz von vorn anfängst, dann sei Dir gesagt, dass man eigentlich so gut wie keine Programmierung im eigentlichen Sinn braucht, um eine Applikation zu entwickeln. Alles ist visuell und mit der Mouse klickbar einzustellen. Lediglich für Berechnungen etwa braucht man mal kurz einen Exkurs in die Formelsprache (@-Sprache), die aber so leicht und verständlich ist, dass man selbst mit der Designer Hilfe (die übrigens nach wie vor mein absolut favorisiertes Nachschlagewerk ist) zurecht kommen kann. In Excel hast Du ähnliche Formelfunktionen.
Später dann, wenn Du den Applikationen mehr "Pfiff" geben willst, kommst Du nicht um LotusScript herum - welche aber, wenn Du eventuell schon einmal mit Visual Basic und/oder VBA gearbeitet hast, ebenfalls sehr leicht zu lernen sein wird, da sich die Dialekte sehr ähneln.

Grundlegende Tutorials im Netz kenne ich selbst nicht, vielleicht findest Du die eine oder andere Kostprobe im Domino Developer Network (http://www.notes.net) unter der Rubrik "Sandbox" bzw. "CBT - Computer Based Training".

Da ich sehe, dass Du deutschprachig bist, lege ich Dir den Titel "Domino Designer R5" ans Herz ( http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...r=2-2/ref=sr_aps_prod_2_1/028-7510836-6746949 ), falls es das Release 5 sein sollte, mit dem Du arbeitest. Aber auch wenn Du mit Domino 6.x arbeitest, kann Dir dieser Titel einen Einstieg und etwas mehr bieten. Einen direkten Titel für Notes 6 kenne ich nicht, habe aber den hier gefunden: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...r=2-6/ref=sr_aps_prod_6_2/028-7510836-6746949

Hoffe, das hilft Dir ein wenig - willkommen in unserem Forum


----------



## zeromancer (20. Januar 2004)

Noch ein Tipp:

Erstelle Dir als erstes mal eine Datenbank auf Basis einer Schablone (werden mitgeliefert) und sieh im Designer nach, wie welche Designelemente umgesetzt wurden. Teilweise sieht alles recht komplex aus, das legt sich aber, wenn man sich ein wenig Zeit dafür nimmt.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gatochico (21. Januar 2004)

Hi  Zeromancer !
Herzlichen Dank fuer Deine Hinweise. Im Moment bin ich nur so weit dass Ich eine Datenbank mit wenige Elemente erstellen kann und danach eine enstsprechende Preview im Designer vorstellen kann. Nur aber, wenn ich demnaechst von Notes her die Datenbank anspreche, bekomme ich eine leere Vorstellung unter den registrierten Namen der Datenbank. 
Verzeih dass Ich solche einfache Probleme vorstelle, aber ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit Notes und sonst bin ich ein Bussines-Basic Programmierer, also
von einer ganz anderen Welt des Beruf.
Ich waere Dir sehr dankbar wenn Du mir weiter helfen koenntest !


----------



## zeromancer (21. Januar 2004)

Hi Gatochico!

Ich werde Dir auf Deine Fragen sicher eine Antwort geben können, nur eins:
Macht es Dir was aus, dafür (für Deine Frage) einen neuen Thread aufzumachen? Dann können andere besser danach suchen!
Stell die Frage einfach nochmal (copy & paste)  und dann geht's los


----------



## Giftzwerg (27. Juli 2004)

so, ich bins mal wieder.

Wollte mich hier sozusagen mal zurückmelden 
Bin mittlerweile fest in der Notes Administration und arbeite mit einem "Zwittersystem" aus 5.0.12 und 6.5.1, weil erst nach und nach auf Notes 6 umgestellt wird.

So ressourcenfressend und langsam das Notes 6 oft auch is, ich muss sagen zum entwickeln isses wesentlich (und das is fast noch untertrieben) angenehmer als R5. Da hat IBM / Lotus richtig gute Arbeit geleistet  

So, vielleicht hab ich ja mit diesem Beitrag die "Notes - Ecke" auch wieder ein bisschen belebt  

Greetz,
Giftzwerg


----------



## zephyr (28. Juli 2004)

Hi,
Mhh ... weil dieser Thread wieder oben ist, nutze ich ihn gleich mal für meinen ersten Beitrag - und Vorstellung und alles: ich bin auch Notes CLP / Designer, vielleicht kann ich auch hier und da mal helfen, allerdings denke ich mal, zeromancer ist da im Moment mehr im Thema drin als ich. Allerdings kommen hier auch recht wenig Fragen zu dem Thema ... also, mal schaun. Ich bin halt kein Crack, und werde auch  nie einer sein ... dazu interessiert mich einfach zu viel.
Was zeromancer geschrieben hat,  mit 'Lieben' oder 'Hassen' stimmt  schon. Man kann vieles (unglaublich vieles) damit machen, oder fast nichts. Und wenn man unglaublich vieles machen will, muss man halt oft über Brücken gehen, und 'um die Ecke' denken.
Jedenfalls will ich nicht mehr drauf verzichten ... und plädiere an dieser Stelle mal für eine Home-Edition.
@Giftzwerg: die Vorteile von RNext konnte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht so erkennen (na gut, selbst definierte Icons für Ansichten sind ganz nett, und xml ist wohl mehr mit eingebunden?! - nie benutzt ...),  die neue Baumstruktur im Designer ist für mich aber schon recht gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Grüsse ...


----------



## Giftzwerg (28. Juli 2004)

sind zwar nur Kleinigkeiten, aber was mir um einiges besser gefällt:
- die Oberfläche (ok, die is Geschmackssache)
- dass Notes endlich wie in VB und VC++ bei den Klassen die "Menüs" anzeigt, welche Eigenschaften und Methoden verfügbar sind (fällt mir jetzt der Fachbegriff nicht ein....)
- dass auch der Domino Designer gelernt hat, dass es oftmals ganz nützlich ist, einen Datentyp Boolean zu haben

gut im Endeffekt isses Geschmackssache... Mir gefällts auf jeden fall besser.

Was mich nur stört: Man kann R5 nicht starten, wenn Notes6 schon läuft; nein mann muss erst R5 starten und dann den 6er und dass der 6er Debugger versucht sich Haltepunkte zu merken und das ein bisschen übertreibt. Bei mir merkt er sich zum Teil Punkte die ich nie gesetzt habe oder welche die ich schon längst wieder gelöscht habe...

Au ja, für ne Home Edition wär ich auch!
Aber ich glaubeauch nicht, dass die sich jemals durchsetzen würde...


----------



## zephyr (30. Juli 2004)

@Giftzwerg:
ja, zur Oberfläche kann ich gar nicht viel sagen, ich bin da so konservativ, immer noch die Kachelansicht zu benutzen (komm halt noch aus R4-Zeiten), und richte mir das auch gleich immer so ein.
Diese Type-ahead-Hilfe (oder wie auch immer man das nennt)  ist ganz nett, das stimmt.
Was Du mit Boolean jetzt genau meinst, weiss ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht genau, ich bin nicht der grosse Deklarierer (ich setze meistens eher kein Option Declare, wenn Du das meinst), und true und false gab es vorher auch schon ...?!
Das mit R5 und RNext gleichzeitig starten ... noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber benutzt Du die nlnotes.exe zum Starten? Bei R4 und R5 ging das ja dann damit.
Der neue Debugger ist für mich auch das Grauen, weil dann echt auch jeder Codeschnipsel mit angezeigt wird, der gar nichts mit meinem Code zu tun hat (na gut, wahrscheinlich komme ich damit einfach auch noch nicht richtig klar ... vielleicht gibts da ja eine einfache Lösung).
Ja, und die Home-Edition gibts nicht, und wirds wahrscheinlich nicht geben, weil da eben das 'normale'  Windows-Click-and-feel nicht da ist, da hat Du recht.
Obwohl, ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß, wenn man ein paar schöne Datenbanken (so was wie DVD/Musik-Verwaltung, einfache Buchhaltung, Kochbuch usw.) mit reinpacken würde, sowas ganz attraktiv werden könnte.
Nochmal Grüsse.


----------



## zeromancer (30. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zephyr _
> *Das mit R5 und RNext gleichzeitig starten ... noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber benutzt Du die nlnotes.exe zum Starten? Bei R4 und R5 ging das ja dann damit. *



Ganz recht, das geht auch mit ND6 immernoch.  RNext war die Beta von Notes 6, mittlerweile sind wir ja bei Release 6.5.2 angekommen - was auch zu empfehlen ist. Wer sich serverseitig neu orientieren möchte, für den gibt es sogar schon Domino 7, welches ein DB2 mitbringt und sich damit wahlweise die Daten (auch Design) in der DB2-Datenbank speichern lassen. Der Trend geht also noch konsequenter in Richtung MVC-Trennung mit Blick auf andere Produkte aus dem Hause IBM, wie z.B. WebSphere und PortalServer.


----------



## Giftzwerg (4. August 2004)

oki, das werde ich mal testen. thxx für den Tip

Andere Frage @zeromancer, vielleicht weisst du was:

Beim Umbenennen eines Nutzers im Notes Adressbuch bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


"Der gewählte Zertifizierer ist kein Vorgänger des zu aktualisierenden Elements"


Hintergrundinfo:
- Der Benutzer soll in der Hierarchie verschoben werden
- Der Certifier ist richtig gewählt
- ausreichende Rechte zum Umbenennen von Nutzern sind vorhanden.
- Es läuft kein anderer Umbenennungsprozess für diesen Nutzer

Bisher hat das Umbenennen immer wunderbar funktioniert. Nur bei diesem User nicht. irgendjemand Ideen? Oder sogar Lösungen?


Greetz,
Giftzwerg


----------



## zeromancer (5. August 2004)

> - Der Benutzer soll in der Hierarchie verschoben werden
> - Der Certifier ist richtig gewählt



Hi!

Was heisst "verschoben" werden?
Das Problem könnte tatsächlich der gewählte Certifier sein, wenn dieser von einem anderen übergeordneten Certifier abstammt. Es ist grundsätzlich schon machbar, Umbebennungen auf der gleichen Ebene durchzuführen, nur kann es ja sein, das bspw.  der neue Certifier mit einem anderen Key erzeugt wurde (International <-> North American), oder der Key bereits abgelaufen ist.

An dieser Stelle für all diejenigen, die mich etwas fragen: ich bin kein Administrator, sondern Entwickler. Was ich über Administration weiss, reicht für das eine oder andere Troubleshooting und für den normalen Gebrauch. Szenarien wie dieses sind mir aber bisher unbekannt - sorry folks.
Fragen zur Entwicklung, Lotusscript usw. sollte ich beantworten können - also wo sind die Notes-Admins, hm?


----------



## comprendium_support (5. August 2004)

*Tutorials*

Hallo Miteinander

http://www.higs.net/85256C89006A03D2/web/pageDomino6AppDev

900 Seiten Anleitung auf Englisch

Gruss


----------



## kmi (12. August 2004)

*lotus notes hilfe*

hallo,
was für ein problem hast du in lotus notes?

g kmi


----------



## Umbra (27. August 2004)

Hallo allerseits, 

da ihr ja schön am Probleme lösen und erörtern seid.

Ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen einige unserer Webseiten in Lotus Notes fit für "google" und andere Suchmaschienen zu machen.
Habe mir bereits ein bissel was angelesen zu dem Thema und nun wollte ich aber vieleicht noch den einen oder anderen Tip von jemanden haben, der sowas vieleicht schon gemacht hat.

Was mich am meisten interessiert ist, wo ich in Notes beinflussen kann wie er Sachen als HTML ausgibt. Besonders, wenn eine Rahmengruppe als Startseite festgelegt wurde habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden ein paar Metatags oder andere Beschreibungen der Seite in den von Notes generierten HTML-Code zu stecken.

Der Code im Netz sieht normallerweise so aus:


<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN">
<html>
<head>

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!-- 
self._domino_name = "_RGHG";
// -->
</script>
</head>

<frameset frameborder="0" border="0" bordercolor="#FFFFFF" rows="150,71%,50">

<frame frameborder="0" noresize scrolling="no" name="Header" src="/Web.nsf/HoKo!OpenPage">

<frame frameborder="0" noresize name="Aktionsrahmen" src="/Web.nsf/HoHoPa!OpenPage">

<frame frameborder="0" noresize scrolling="no" name="Fußrahmen" src="/Web.nsf/HoFu!OpenPage">
</frameset>
</html>


Als einzige Möglichkeit sehe ich bis jetzt eine Startseite zu bauen und dann auf die Rahmengruppe weiterzuleiten oder aber eine Startseite mit automatischer Weiterleitung zu bauen, die man nicht sieht sondern nur der SpiderBot der drüber geht.
Hatte aber irgendwo gelesen, dass diese Praxis Suchmaschienenbetreiber garnicht gerne sehen und dann sogar Seiten komplett aus dem Index bannen.


Achja, wenn sich noch mehr Leute finden könnten wir durchaus auch ein paar Tutorials selber basteln,  vor allem einfach Sachen wie aufsetzten eines Lotus Notes Servers unter Linux / Windows etc....... und Installation der Language Packs sollten recht einfach runter zu schreiben sein, vor allem da man die meist gut geschrieben Reedbooks von IBM auch noch als Referenz hinzu ziehen kann.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (30. August 2004)

kommt Ihr klar Jungs?

Das hier ist kein Platz für 30 Beiträge die eigentlich ins Smalltalk - Forum gehören.
Bei Fragen, Anregungen etc. einfach neue Threads öffnen.


----------

